# WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL CC..2ND ANNUAL CARSHOW AND CONCERT..JUNE 9 2013



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

ALSO..A HOPPING CONTEST ..DETAILS COMING SOON..GET READY FOR A GOOD TIME..JUNE 9 2013......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm ready already. What?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

........FOOTAGE FROM 1ST ANNUAL..YES WE WILL HAVE A HOPPING CONTEST AGAIN.....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

TO THE PINCHE TOP....


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm ready already. What?


YUP..


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nothing wrong with planning ahead....... We have learned so much from the first 1 a lot of dos and don'ts...... We are really excited for the second show it's going to be another central valley low rider explosion. Prizes , trophies , giveaways , something for the kids and a fun and relaxing atmosphere to enjoy and have a good time with each other as lower rider community along with friends and family. So save this date, get ready and prepare for another wicked car show with live performances on stage. 

ANOTHER WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL CAR SHOW....HOP N CONCERT..........IN YOUR OWN BACKYARD.......

* performers to be announced at a later date along with flyers and details of the event


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

TTP.......!


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

We will be choosing only a select few food vendors..... Any vendors wanting to be a part of our show please submit request to me in text form and or by email @ [email protected]. please be specific in what you are offering and or planning. Thank you.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

POSTING PICZ FROM 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down again...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's going down again...


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj, coming soon to a car show near you...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj, coming soon to a car show near you...


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Get down Wicked Ridaz....


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

_*ADDED EVENT TO THE NORCAL EVENTS LIST 2013 JUST NEED MORE INFO(location, times, etc...etc...)
link: *_http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/340684-nor-cal-events-list-2013-a.html


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SINFUL1 said:


> _*ADDED EVENT TO THE NORCAL EVENTS LIST 2013 JUST NEED MORE INFO(location, times, etc...etc...)
> link: *_http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/340684-nor-cal-events-list-2013-a.html


COMING SOON ....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Hop rules???????


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

H&MEURO said:


> Hop rules???????


COMING SOON.....WILL POST ON FLYER..


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvos brothers we send our upmost respectos to all of you in full strive.try to make it out to your 2 nd annual show the first one look good.see you homies soon.alratos destination car club sacramento califas.con mucho respectos to all of you....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

DestinationCC said:


> qvos brothers we send our upmost respectos to all of you in full strive.try to make it out to your 2 nd annual show the first one look good.see you homies soon.alratos destination car club sacramento califas.con mucho respectos to all of you....


:thumbsup:SOUNDS GOOD BRO.....YEA OUR FIRST WAS A CHALLENGE..SINCE WE ARE NOT A BIG CLUB.....BUT WE LEARNDED ALOT FROM OUR FIRST.....SEE YOU GUYS THERE.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Let's do it...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

2013 right around the corner...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> 2013 right around the corner...


yup....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo


SUP BRO.......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 Mike to book in advance.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 Mike to book in advance.



TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Johnny Chingaz let's do it my brother...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Johnny Chingaz let's do it my brother...


JUST LEAVE THAT DATE OPEN.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> JUST LEAVE THAT DATE OPEN.....:thumbsup:




:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*Streetlow Magazine 2013 Tour Dates*

*Salinas, Ca. March 10th* Rain date March 17th

*Greenspan's Car Show* *Covered and Judged by Streetlow* June 2nd in South Gate, Ca.

*Woodland, Ca. July 21st 

San Jose, Ca. August 25th*

*MORE DATES AND DETAILS TO BE ANOUNCED SOON *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wicked Ridaz puttin on another wicked event...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

June 9th reserved, just waiting on a confirmation


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> T T P T....




:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> June 9th reserved, just waiting on a confirmation




:yes:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :yes:


SOON BRO....:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qo Wicked Ridaz...


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Happy New Years to the Wicked Ridaz Familia...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Happy New Years to the Wicked Ridaz Familia...


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Ttt sangre Latina c.c.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A car show done the way it should be...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

COUNT ME IN FOR THIS ONE


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

m_monster66 said:


> COUNT ME IN FOR THIS ONE


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## alwayzonurmind (Feb 24, 2011)

TTT ONE LOVE BROTHAS, THIS SHOW IM DEFINATELY COMING OUT, I GO TO CHEMO IN MARCH, SO HOPEFULLY BY JUNE I SHOULD BE GOOD, IMMA GET AT YOU LATER BRO.....VINO...the voice


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

alwayzonurmind said:


> TTT ONE LOVE BROTHAS, THIS SHOW IM DEFINATELY COMING OUT, I GO TO CHEMO IN MARCH, SO HOPEFULLY BY JUNE I SHOULD BE GOOD, IMMA GET AT YOU LATER BRO.....VINO...the voice


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Johnny, need you to call me ASAP ASAP....323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Johnny, need you to call me ASAP ASAP....323.557.2854 Mike



:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hop rules and payout?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

himbone said:


> hop rules and payout?


SPENSA BRO....BUT SHOW IS CANCELLED THIS YEAR......


----------

